# الصداقة بين الجنسين(joyce-عجايبى)



## joyce (19 يونيو 2006)

*تعالوا نشارك مع بعض. 
زمالة...... أم صداقة؟ 
هل يمكن أن تتطور علاقة الزمالة أو الصداقة وتتحول إلى حب؟ 
هل هناك صداقة بين الجنسين؟ما الفرق بينها وبين الحب؟*


----------



## blackguitar (19 يونيو 2006)

> *هل يمكن أن تتطور علاقة الزمالة أو الصداقة وتتحول إلى حب؟ *


 
*ممكن طبعا يتطور الزماله والصداقه الى حب وده شىء بيحصل كتير*



> *هل هناك صداقة بين الجنسين؟ما الفرق بينها وبين الحب؟*


 
*مشكله مجتمعنا انه مش معترف بوجود هذا النوع من الصداقه وهو الصداقه بين الولد والبنت مع العلم ان احيانا فيه صداقات بين الجنسين بتبقى افضل من صداقات الجنس الواحد*
*وطبعا فيه فرق كبير اوى بين الصداقه والحب الرومانسى*
*بمعنى ..............*

*الصداقة : هو ميول للمصارحه و اهتمام برأى الآخر او بمعنى اصح ان صديقتى دى بتكون فهمانى وفاهمه انا عاوز اقول ايه وتدينى رايها فالمشاكل اللى بتواجهنى او العكس وده مش معناه ميول عاطفى من ناحيتها او ناحيتى .....بس هتكون زيها زى صديقى مع اختلاف الجنس*

*الحب : ده غنى عن التعريف واكتر حاجه بتميز الحب عن الصداقه غيرة الحب وحب الامتلاك فى الحب اللى معتقدش انها موجوده فالصداقه ...*
*والحب هنا هو المشاعر بين طرفين .....ودى مش بتبقى موجوده غير لشخص واحد فى الفتره الحاليه ولا يمكن ان تتجزأ على عده اشخاص*
*بعكس الصداقه .....ممكن يكون ليا كذا صديقه ولكن حبيبه واحده*
*ولا تعارض - فى وجهه نظرى - بين مشاعر الحب الرومانسى والصداقه لان لكل منهم مكان معين فالفكر والقلب لا يأخذ احدهم مكان الآخر *
*وانا اقول الحب الرومانسى هنا لانى معترف ان الصداقه مهما كانت نوع من انواع الحب ولكن ليس الرومانسى *


----------



## ميرنا (19 يونيو 2006)

*لا يا بلاك موضحتش بردو الفرق بين الصداقه والحب كفايه *


----------



## blackguitar (19 يونيو 2006)

*طيب وضحى يا ميرنا وجهه نظرك *


----------



## artamisss (19 يونيو 2006)

* انا  ظهرت  موضوع الحب والصداقه تانى  علشان تقدروا تتناقشوا هنا  وتعملوا استفتاء هناك على ايهما  تفضل *


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (19 يونيو 2006)

بصى موضوع الصداقة بين الجنسين يختلف من شخص الى اخر ومن بيئة لاخرى
و بعض الخدام و الكهنة معقدين فى موضوع الاختلاط بالرغم من أن هدف سيدنا الأنبا موسى من إختلاط الشباب المسيحى بالشابات المسيحيات هو أساس فكرة الاختلاط فى إجتماع الشباب بعد ما كان كل نوع بيحضر لوحده. و هدف سيدنا من هنا الحد من ظاهرة أسلمة بعض شبابنا علشان يتجوزوا مسلم أو مسلمة. و ده هدف رائع من أب حكيم زى سيدنا الأنبا موسى. 
للأسف بعض الخدام و الكهنة ما فهموش قصد الفكرة من الاختلاط بين الشباب و الفتيات، و إعتبروا ده حالة طوارئ لما يحصل. و بيترعبوا لو شافوا شاب و شابة بيكلموا بعض. 

بالنسبة للصداقة بين الجنسين ممكن تكون موجودة لو كانوا على مستوى المسئولية و فاهمين الموضوع صح و كل شئ فى النور. يعنى الأهل عارفين و سامحين بالصداقة اللى من النوع ده. و إنهم ما يتكسفوش يكلموا بعض فى التليفون قدام أهلهم و ما ياخدوش التليفون فى حتة بعيد علشان يتكلموا. و صداقتهم يكون بابها مفتوح علشان مزيد من الأصدقاء. 

يا ريت كل الشباب يحكم الروح القدس اللى فى داخله علشان يعرف إذا كان الجنس الآخر ده صديق فعلا ولا حاجة تانية. الروح القدس جوانا هو اللى بيعلمنا و يذكرنا و يبكتنا. لا تطفئوا الروح. بس لازم كمان ما أكونش بأعثر الآخرين بصداقتى للجنس الآخر. بولس الرسول كان عنده إستعداد ما ياكلش لحم لو كان حيعثر أخوه رغم إن أمل اللحم ما يعتبرش عيب ولا خطية. 

صدقونى كل واحد فينا عارف الصح و الغلط من غير ما يسأل لأن إذا ما كانش الروح القدس بيقودك يبقى على الأقل الناموس الطبيعى حيعرفك. مثال: القطة لو أكلتها بإيدك حتاكل قدامك، لكن لو خطفت الأكل من وراك حتجرى تاكله بعيد. إذا كانت القطة عارفة تعمل إيه قدامك و تعمل إيه من وراك يبقى إنت مش عارف صح ولا غلط؟؟؟!!!! 

وانا اسفة للاطااااالة


----------



## ميرنا (19 يونيو 2006)

*انا لحظت حاجه انى محدش بيرد على الموضوع نفسه كلو بيدخل فى موضيع بره الاسئله اللى قدمنا يعنى انا كمان كان نفسى اسئل علشان دا يا بلاك مش عارفه ارد 

لكن يا ناردين دا موضوع تانى اللى بتتكلمى عليه مش رد على الاسئله انتى اتكلمتى عن الصداقه بس*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (19 يونيو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *لكن يا ناردين دا موضوع تانى اللى بتتكلمى عليه مش رد على الاسئله انتى اتكلمتى عن الصداقه بس*


 

*انا فعلا اتكلمت فى جزئية واحدة بس اللى هى الصداقة بين الجنسين لكن بقية الاسئلة انا شايفة انهم اتكلموا عليها*


----------



## artamisss (4 يوليو 2006)

*   انا  شخصيا بشجع الصداقه بين الجنسين  لكن  فيما  فوق سن ال20 للجنسين 
علشان يبقى فى نضوج فى الفكر وواعيه  اكتر *


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 يوليو 2006)

*مستحيييييل نعيش من غير الاتنين *
*وصعب نوضح الاتنين بكلام يتكتب*


----------



## ميريت (4 يوليو 2006)

انا من رايي انه سهل اوي علاقات الصداقه تتقلب لحب بدون اي مقدمات
كدا مره واحده من غير احم ولا دستور
لانه مدام هما اصدقاء يبقا عارفين عن بعض كل حاجه
وسهل جدا العلاقه تتطور
فيه صداقه بين الجنيسن
وموجوده واستحاله اي طرف من الاتنين يفكر ف التاني
لانهم بيعبترو نفسهم اخوات
بس لو حد فكر ف كدا
بينهي العلاقه بين الاتنين
يا اما بيحولها لقصه حب جباره
دا رايي


----------



## mary (4 يوليو 2006)

معلش يا جماعة أنا يمكن رأى يعتبره البعض رجعى لكن ده من وجهة نظرى المناسب
مفيش صداقة كاملة ممكن تكون بين الجنسين (رجل وإمراة) لأن فيه ميل جنسى طبيعى بين الجنسين علشان كده أفضل إن يكون هناك علاقة زمالة بس فى حدود الشغل أو الدراسة لكن التداخل زيادة عن اللزوم يعنى الخروج مع بعض كثير أو معرفة بعض الأسرار الشخصية لكل منهما أو الإنفراد بعيد عن جو الشلة كلها أمور غير محببة لأن نتيجتها التحول من الصداقة لعاطفة الحب بين الطرفين وبتظهر خطورتها لو أحد الطرفين مرتبط مثلاً أو كليهما


----------



## artamisss (5 يوليو 2006)

*مش حكايه راى  رجعى يا مارى   لكن  فى نقطه هنا  لازم نوضحها 
الجنسين  لو اتربوا مع بعض بفكر الاخوووووووووووووة  او اتربوا بنفس الاسللوب  الاخووووووووة والصداقه  والتفريق فى المعامله  بي ن  الصداقه والحب  اعتقد هاتفرق فى تنشئه  جيييييييل باكمله *


----------



## joyce (5 يوليو 2006)

*من الطبيعى أن يكون فى علاقة زمالة فى سنوات الدراسة وتكون هذه العلاقة فى إطار المجموعة . أما الصداقة بين الزميل وزميلته فمن الصعب أن تظل تحت مسمى الصداقة كما هى فى الحال فى الصداقات بين نفس الجنس. 
فالفتاة لا يمكن أن تتحدث فى كل أمورها الخاصة والشخصية بحرية إلا مع فتاة مثلها وكذلك الشاب أيضا.*


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 يوليو 2006)

*+*

*لكل منا وجهة نظر عن الصداقه ... فما اجده انا انه ليس صداقه قد يجده شخص اخر ان هذاا هو مفهوم الصداقه لديه ... ولكن ... اود ان اقول .. انه لا توجد صداقه بالمعنى الذى اعرفه انا .. بين الجنسين ... لانه كما تفضلت الاخت مارى وقالت .. ان لكل طرف ميول طبيعبه وغريزيه تجاه الاخر .. ميول جنسيه ... وعندما ناقش نيافة الانبا موسى موضوع الاختلاط والصداقه بين الطرفين .. قال انه ينبغى لنا اولا ان نتحدث عن الغريزه الجنسيه ، طالما سنتحدث عن الصداقه بين الشاب والفتاه ... والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه الان .... لماذا انا اريد ان اصادق الفتاه ؟؟ ... ما الهدف ؟؟ ... هل استطيع ان اتحدث معها فى كل امور حياتى بلا خجل او حياء  ؟ ... وهل اذا وقعت فى خطية الزنا مثلا .. هل استطيع ان اذهب اليها واخبرها ؟؟ .. *

*صديقى هو رفيقى ... هو من يسأل عنى بأستمرار وأسأل عنه ... هو من استطيع ان اذهب اليه حتى بعد منتصف الليل .. اجلس معه ... احدثه بلا تحفظ .. او حرص ... صديقى هو من لا اجد اى حرج من اجلس معه فى غرفه مغلقه .. او فى الطريق العام او فى اى مكان فى العالم ... صديقى هو ذلك الشاب الذى لا توجد لدى اى غريزه جنسيه (( طبيعيه )) تجاهه ... *

*هو من اخذه بالاحضان عندما اكون غائبا عنه او هو ايضاً .. صديقى .. هو كتلة من المشاعر والارتياح تستقر بداخلى ... ولا افكر ابدا كيف اتحدث معه .. وماذا اقول .. وما هى المواضييع التى لا يجب ان احدثه فيها .. صديقى هو من اجده فور ان احتاجه ... اجده بجوارى .. فى مشاكلى .. فى ازماتى .. فى افراحى ... ترى .... هل تستطيع الفتاه ان تكون كل ذلك ؟؟!!! *

*فالحقيقه يا اصدقائى اننى اجد ان العلاقه التى تسمى صداقه بين شاب وفتاه ... هى فى الواقع قصة حب خفية .. ستنكشف عاجلا ام اجلا ..او هى علاقه اثمة على وشك ان تبداء ... ولكن من الممكن ان تكون هناك علاقة زماله .. كزماله فى العمل .. او الجامعه .. الخ ... وهذه لها حدود واضحه جدا ... و فرق شاسع بين الاثنين ... *

*وللحديث بقيه ان شاء الله ..*


----------



## artamisss (19 ديسمبر 2006)

معرفش عجبنى الموضوع وحبيت اطلعه  تانى على الشاشه   ياريت الكل يشارك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*طبعآ فية صداقة صادقة بين الجنسين 

و دة عن تجربة شخصية

لى أصدقاء كثر من الشباب مثل صموئيل ع و صموئيل ف و مدحت و وائل و مايكل و مينا و سامى و باسم و امير و مارتن و مارك

دول اصدقائى الولاد .. و صدقونى لو قلتلكم انهم لغاية الآن نتصل ببعضنا و نسلم على بعضنا فى الأعياد برغم اننا انهينا دراستنا من 4 سنين ولكن الصداقة موجودة حتى الآن برغم ان اغلبيتهم اتجوزوا السنة اللى فاتت لاكن صداقتنا مستمرة و جيدة جدآ جدآ و عرفونى على زوجاتهم و أصبحنا نتصل و نسلم على بعضنا من فترة لأخرى و فى الأعياد نتسابق ان نعيد على بعضنا و رغم اننا اصبحنا كل منا فى بلد اخرى بعيدة عن الثانية الا اننا مرتبطين ببعضنا جميعآ ..

و صديقى صموئيل ع قبل أن يخطب طلب منى ان أقابل هذة الفتاة و بعدين اقلة رايى فيها يعنى يرتبط بها ام لا و بالفعل عملنا رحلة و تقابلت معها و كانت شخصية رائعة و قلتلة يا صمول اتكل على الله راح فرح و خطبها و تزوجها و الآن لديهم يوسف سنة و شهرين .. 

و فية صداقة بتنتهى بقصة حب و دة برضة عن تجربة شخصية

فأنا مخطوبة و خطيبى كان صديق لى فى الجامعة و كان صديق لكل اصدقائى اللى ذكرتهم
و يعلم أنى أكلمهم و أسلم عليهم و هو ايضآ يكلم أصدقائى البنات و يسلم و يعيد عليهم منهم من سافر خارج مصر و اتصالنا اصبح بالرسائل SMS و منهم موجود فى مصر و نتصل بهم أيضآ ..

كنا مجموعة جميلة جدآ و مازلنا اصدقاء مهما فرقتنا الظروف عن بعضنا  

فالصداقة شىء جميل و رائع و الصداقة الصادقة النابعة من القلب بمحبة أخوية .. هى التى تدوم الى الآبد*​


----------



## emy (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع حلو اوى اعتقد ان الصداقه مختلفه بمعناها عن مفهوم الزماله ومختلفه ايضا فى حدودها عن الزماله بحيثوا ان العلاقه بين الولد والبنت بيحدها العادات والتقاليد فبتتحط تحت مفهوم الزمايل اما الصداقه بتاخد حدود اكبر شويه عن الزمايل ودى بتعتبر فيما بين البنت والبنت والولد والولد مع احترامى لراى الفراشه بس اختلاف الراى لا يفسد باود قضيه 
ايمى


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

الاخت العزيزه فراشة مسيحيه 

كلامك بالفعل جميل وواقعى .. ولكن لا يمكن أن نصف تلك العلاقة التى تحدثتى عنها بانها علاقة صداقة ..

فالكلمة لها معانى كثيرة .. وكبيرة .. هذا على الاقل فى مفهومى أنا .. 

فمن الممكن أن نقول أنها علاقة أخوية فى المسيح .. أو علاقة زماله قويه مترابطة .. او أى مسمى آخر غير الصداقة 


و كما قولت أنا فى السابق  :

*



لكل منا وجهة نظر عن الصداقه ... فما اجده انا انه ليس صداقه قد يجده شخص اخر ان هذاا هو مفهوم الصداقه لديه

أنقر للتوسيع...



فسيتبقى هذا الامر دائماً مدى الحياة .. فقد أرى أنا ان حديثى مع فتاة  - حتى لو كان حديث فيه بعض الحريه والراحه - لا يمكن أبداً ان يندرج تحت علاقة الصداقة .. فطالما لازلت أقول (( فيه بعض الحريه ))  إذاً لم يصل الأمر إلى مفهوم الصداقة لدى 

تحياتى *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*



			كلامك بالفعل جميل وواقعى .. ولكن لا يمكن أن نصف تلك العلاقة التى تحدثتى عنها بانها علاقة صداقة ..

فالكلمة لها معانى كثيرة .. وكبيرة .. هذا على الاقل فى مفهومى أنا .. 

فمن الممكن أن نقول أنها علاقة أخوية فى المسيح .. أو علاقة زماله قويه مترابطة ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صح كلامك على فكرة ..

فهى زمالة مش صداقة يعنى ممكن اقول لصحبتى حاجة انا مقدرش اقلها لزميلى ..

بس اتصالنا ببعض لغاية دلوقتى يعتبر أخوة فى المسيح لأننا كلنا مسيحيين

و فية فرق اكيد من علاقتى بيهم و علاقتى بالبنات ..

صح جدآ كلامك REDEMPTION و أشكرك على التوضيح ​*


----------



## artamisss (19 ديسمبر 2006)

كويس ان فى نقاط ابتدت توضح  عاوزة مزززززيد من الحورااااات يا جماعه 
عاوزة  اكتر عاوزة مناقشات والناس تقول رايها


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش هقولك يا ديانا على إحساسى و أنتى بتقولى عاوزه مزززززززززززيد من الحوارات يا جماعه .. عاوزه اكتر .. عاوزة مناقشات و الناس تقول رأيها  

أصل أفتكرت حاجة زمان كنت بشوفها


----------



## joyce2 (6 مارس 2007)

من الطبيعى أن يكون فى علاقة زمالة فى سنوات الدراسة وتكون هذه العلاقة فى إطار المجموعة . أما الصداقة بين الزميل وزميلته فمن الصعب أن تظل تحت مسمى الصداقة كما هى فى الحال فى الصداقات بين نفس الجنس. 
فالفتاة لا يمكن أن تتحدث فى كل أمورها الخاصة والشخصية بحرية إلا مع فتاة مثلها وكذلك الشاب أيضا.


----------



## joyce2 (6 مارس 2007)

بكرر كلامى تانى علشان نفتكر الموضوع تانى


----------



## missorang2006 (6 مارس 2007)

*معك حق يا جويس من منطلق المواضيع الخاصة
بس مثلا انا لي اربع صديقات واحنا صحبة كتيييييييير
وهمة بنات بس هسا بتمر فترة انه مشقادرة اتكلم معهم زي زمان 
وهذا بسبب تأثير خارجي عليهم ، والان بالوقت الحالي احد اخواني الشباب
في الكنيسة هو صديق مقرب الي فانا بتكلم معاه اكتر منهم لما اكون متدايقة مثلا 
يعني ممكن تكون في صداقات عميقة بين الجنسين والامور الشخصية مش دائما 
بتنحكى حتى مع الاصدقاء من نفس الجنس *


----------



## emy (7 مارس 2007)

_مرسى اوى على الموضوع هو فعلا اكتر من رائع_
_الرب يباركم_​


----------



## fullaty (7 مارس 2007)

موضوع حلو
 بس انا راى ان مفيش معيار ثابت الكل يمشى علية لان كل واحد وحسب شخصيتة يعنى بالسبة ليا انا مش بعترف بالصداقة فى الجامعة بين الجنسين بشكل ثنائى بس فى شكل شله كبيرة مجموعة بنات ومجموعة ولاد انا اه ممكن ابقى فى وسطهم واتعامل مع الكل عادى
 بس المشكلة فى مجتمعنا ان الناس بتنظر للصداقة بين الجنسين بشكل مغلق ومجرد ما يلاقوا شاب وفتاة وقافين مع بعض حتى لو بيتكلموا فى المحاضرات بس يقعدوا يقولوا اكيد فى حاجة بينهم الموضوع شكله مش مجرد صداقة وبصراحة اكتر حد بيضر من ده هى البنت حتى لو هى عارفة انها صح واللى معاها عارف انها صح 
وبالنسبة للسؤال ان الصداقة تنقلب لحب بعتقد ان الموضوع مش بيبقى حب قد ماهو تعود على انى اشوف شخص معين كل يوم واعرف عنة اخباره 
وانا راى لا حب ولا صداقه ولا اى شئ قبل سن 20 او21 لغاية ما الواحد ينضح ومشاعره تستقر ويعرف اية هى احلامة فى شريك الحياه


----------



## artamisss (8 مارس 2007)

بصوا بقى  لما يبقى فى ثقافه   فى مجتمعنا  وبيئتنا تحترم كيان المرأه  وانها ليست اداه  لغوايه الرجل  والعكس صحيح ان الرجل يفهم ان المراه زيها زيه  ليها كيان لابد يحترمها   فى هذة المرحله من لانضوج فى الشخصيه بيتهيئلى يبقى ممكن يكون فى صداقه 

بس ليها شرووووط  اولها  نضج نفسى وعاطفى بين الطرفين وخااااااااصه البنت علشان مش بعد فترة تتعلق به وتحبه 
حاجه تانيه مش شرط الامور الخاصه بالاولاد او  بالبنات تتحكى     انا لما بتكلم عن صداقه 
مابتكلمش عن اخوة  ولا انهم يكونوا واحد لالالا الاتنين زى ماهما ليهم خصوصايته 
لكن  الحكاوى النصايح  الكلام ده  الشغل  التعب القرف الخناقات مع الناس  الحاجات دى  ايه مشكلتها لو اتحكت مع ولد او بنت  من وجهه نظرى مفيش مشكله

ثالت حاجه لاززززززم وضوروى وحتما يكونوا الااتنين من بيئه واحده وتربيه واحده على الاقل  زى مانتى هاتختارى صديقتك او صديقك  لااعلى منك ولا اقل منك برضه لازم تنطبق  نفس الشروط على الولد او البنت 

فى الاخر  اختلاف الراى  لايفسد للود قضضضضضضضضضضضيه


----------



## العجايبي (25 مارس 2007)

_********سلام ونعمة*******
الصداقة بين الولد و البنت

كثيراً ما قُتل هذا الموضوع جدلاً ونقاشاً (حلوة اللغه الفصحى دى؟ ) بلاش منها

كتير ما بنقول البنت دى صديقتى، مين الولد ده ترد وده من اعز أصدقائى..

عايزين ببساطه نفهم يعنى أساساَ كلمة صداقة، ويا ترى تنفع تكون بين الولد والبنت ولا لأ ..

عايزين نكون عمليين، بلاش ندافع أو نهاجم لإننا عندنا فكرة قديمة او اقتناع معين فى اى ناحية من الناحيتين لكن عمرى ما قعدت مع نفسى وفكرت فى صحة الى أنا بعيشة أو الى أنا بقولة، لكن خلونا نناقش بحيادية وموضوعية وبطريقة عملية

شغل مخك معايا.......

وأعتقد ناس كتير جربت الصداقة دى بين ولد وولد وبنت وبنت وبين ولد وبنت
يا ريت تشاركونا خبرتكم الحلوة............... والمرة*_​


----------



## ميرنا (25 مارس 2007)

فى بنت وشاب اصحاب 
لكن اصدقاء مفتكرش لسبب بسيط جداا اصدقائى البنات على طول مع بعض تلفونات او نخرج مع بعض اللى مضايقه التانيه بتجيلها بنتكلم مع بعض ببساطه مفيش كلمه ممكن تتاخد باى معنى تانى 

تفتكر حاجه زى كده ممكن تحصل مع شاب 
ده رد مختصر :beee: ​


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2007)

انا موافقه ميرنا على كل كلمه قالتها لان مش ممكن هتكون غير البنت اللى تقهم البنت اللى زيها وشكرا ليك لانك اثرت الموضوع ده لانه مهم


----------



## mrmr120 (25 مارس 2007)

فى ناس بتتقبل موضوع الصداقة دة 
وفى ناش مش بتتقبلة 
بمعنى 
ان الناس الى بتتقبلة عادى يعنى اهلهم عارفين دة 
واهم حاجة ان يكونوا الاهل عارفين ويخرجوا مع بعض ويتفسحوا ويعيشوا حياتهم 
لكن الناس الى مش بتتقبلة لسبب بسيط جدا 
ان الناس لو شفت البنت ماشية مع الولد هيقولوا اة البنت دى مش كويسة وكذا وكذا
وطبعا الاهل مش هيبقوا راضين على كدة​


----------



## Bino (26 مارس 2007)

هو بصراحه الموضوع ده متعب أوى و ممل جداً ...... لدرجة انه أصبح ممل بالنسبه للشباب نفسهم !!!!
الموضوع كله يتعلق بثقافة المجتمع و أخلاقيات البنت و الولد مش أكتر
و رأيى الشخصى باختصار : اذا كان المجتمع راقى و الولد و البنت على مستوى أخلاقى واحد أياً كان .... ايه المانع انهم يكونوا أصدقاء !!!!!
لكن معتقدش ان المجتمع المصرى راقى ولا هيرتقى !!!!


----------



## joyce2 (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الصداقة بين الجنسين(joyce-عجايبى)*

 وفى فترة المراهقة يميل المراهق إلى لفت نظر الجنس الأخر إليه، إذ تمنحه هذه المشاعر الثقة فى نفسه وفى رجولته (أنوثتها). 
وفى الوقت يشعر فيه بالانجذاب إلى الاعتقاد بالحب أو الرغبة فى أن تكون العلاقة أقوى، فإذا أطلق الحرية لعواطفه بلا ضوابط، سيكون من الصعب التحم فيها، وهى بأية حال لا يمكن تسميتها صداقة أو حب حقيقى.


----------



## missorang2006 (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الصداقة بين الجنسين(joyce-عجايبى)*

ج*ويس 2 انا معك بس مش بكلشيء 
لانه صحيح لا يسمى حب
لكن تسمى صداقة وصداقة حقيقية 
مشاعر الحب انا معك مش ناضجة ابدا
اما الصداقة لا بالعكس *


----------



## mrmr120 (11 أبريل 2007)

*الصداقة بين الولد والبنت*

كتير بنشوف بنات تقول انا عندي اصدقاء ولاد وبخرج معاهم عادي وندخل سنيمات ونقعد علي كوفي شوب

والولاد برضة نفس الحكاية وفي بنات ساعات تفضل انها يكون لها اصدقاء ولاد افضل من البنات .

هل دة علاقة صحيحة ؟ وهل البنت من المفروض انها يكون عندها ولاد اصدقاء

هل عاداتنا وتقاليدنا ممكن ترحب بهذة العلاقة؟

عايزة اعرف رايكم

منقووووووووووووول​


----------



## mira mor (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الصداقة بين الجنسين(joyce-عجايبى)*

ميرنا انا من رأيى انا فى صداقه بين الجنسين بس على حسب شخصيه كل واحد انا عن نفسى ليا اصحاب ولاد بس بجد اخواتى و مينفعش اكتر من كدا لانى فى الاول اخترته اخ وصدقينى بحس انى مينفعش اشفهم غير اخوات بس


----------



## joyce2 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الصداقة بين الجنسين(joyce-عجايبى)*


أنا من رأيى أنه ما فيش صداقة بين ولد وبنت يوجد زمالة 
لأن الصداقة بينهم ممكن تتحول إلى إعجاب ثم حب. 
إيه رأيكم فى الموضوع.


----------

